
Ron Paul’s “Liberty Report” Being Economically Censored by YouTube - gscott
https://theduran.com/ron-pauls-liberty-report-being-economically-censored-by-youtube/
======
samsolomon
If true, this is concerning. While many of Paul's views are not popular, I
certainly wouldn't say they are harmful.

On another note, this seems like a questionable source. It looks like this is
just a rehash of a Zero Hedge article. Zero Hedge has a clear bias, but
perhaps is a better source? [http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-08-27/youtube-
economicall...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-08-27/youtube-economically-
censors-ron-paul-labels-videos-not-suitable-all-advertisers)

------
0xcde4c3db
At least on the surface, this seems to be a bad decision, and is consistent
with a pattern of a lot of other bad decisions around demonetization. Whatever
the proclivities of (the more vocal portions of) Ron Paul's fan base, the
videos should be judged on their content, not on guilt-by-association. One of
Paul's outlets published some racist junk decades ago, but I haven't heard of
anything similar recently.

That being said, this "economically censored" rhetoric is seriously weak.
There are billions of people who I don't pay to talk; am I "economically
censoring" them?

------
brightball
What the heck? Ron Paul? The man was actively censored by Fox News when he was
running for president.

He's the only person who's run for office in my lifetime that was legitimately
inspiring in a substantive way; explaining policy in detail while diving into
the years of policy that have come before to bandaid issues without addressing
root causes and then creating bigger problems longer term despite good
intentions.

He's the only politician I've ever seen that's run on a platform of root cause
correction instead of "I will spend tax dollars on popular bandaids to the
latest crisis" policy.

What...the heck?!

------
jerf
Silicon Valley's definition of "Nazi" is getting really, really flexible
lately.

------
dorcus_maximus
What is it that makes people think that private companies have any obligation
whatsoever to provide an equal platform to everyone? What did you expect?

------
CiPHPerCoder
> for producing videos that dare to question the neo-liberal, globalist
> agenda.

Um, no. Why is this bunk on HN?

[http://www.jta.org/2017/04/06/news-
opinion/politics/stephen-...](http://www.jta.org/2017/04/06/news-
opinion/politics/stephen-bannon-called-jared-kushner-a-globalist-heres-why-
the-term-makes-some-jews-uneasy)

